# Champion 7500 Dual Fuel LPG Regulator



## Putttn (Aug 28, 2020)

My regulator from my 20lb lp tank is blowing propane out the vent hole. I'm trying to find a dual stage regulator that has 5/8" fittings. The connection from the hose to the generator is 5/8". Nobody seems to know what I need.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

The Champion already has the second stage regulator Part # 47.136000.01 installed. You just need a first stage regulator at the propane cylinder (like the one used for a gas grill) to get the pressure down to properly feed the second stage. The Champion should have come with the proper regulator and one meter hose Part # 47.130021.01 to connect the propane tank to the generator.


----------



## Putttn (Aug 28, 2020)

Hmmm. The Champion came with the regulator and hose separate and was working fine and then it started leaking out the vent hole. I talked to Champion and they said be sure and get a two stage 11WC. Not sure what you mean, "Champion already has the second stage regulator installed"


----------



## Putttn (Aug 28, 2020)

Trying to find a two stage regulator with a 5/8' outlet to the hose like the one that came with the generator has really turned out to be difficult. Everyone seems to have a 3/8" female outlet.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Putttn said:


> Not sure what you mean, "Champion already has the second stage regulator installed"


Look at the parts diagram in your manual... The second stage regulator Part # 47.136000.01 is what you're connecting the hose to on the generator. It's mounted behind the sheet metal. The first stage regulator Part # 47.130021.01 is what you're connecting to the propane tank.


----------



## Putttn (Aug 28, 2020)

OK...thank you for the help. "Part # 47.130021.01 is what you're connecting to the propane tank" is that a two stage regulator or a one stage?


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Both regulators are a single stage of the two stage set. Think of them as the Primary (at the tank) and the Secondary (at the generator). The Primary can also be a single stage or a two stage (just to keep it confusing). In your case, the Primary likely is a two stage, based on the pictures. Like this one: Amazon.com : GasOne Two Stage Propane Regulator for RV - Dual Regulator : Garden & Outdoor


----------



## Putttn (Aug 28, 2020)

Is that something I can buy locally or does it have to come from Champion?


----------



## Putttn (Aug 28, 2020)

Thanks so much for your help. I notice it has a 3/8" outlet. The connection to the generator is 5/8". Not sure if I can get a fitting to go from the 3/8 to 5/8 on the end of the hose going to the 5/8" gen male fitting. If all that makes sense!!!


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Putttn said:


> Is that something I can buy locally or does it have to come from Champion?


What is the manufacturer & model number of your current regulator? Should be stamped/embossed on it. The one I linked to in post #7 is probably a close match.


----------



## Putttn (Aug 28, 2020)

G2R150...made in China


----------



## Putttn (Aug 28, 2020)

Putttn said:


> Is that something I can buy locally or does it have to come from Champion?


----------



## Putttn (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

So, it looks like your regulator's second stage is damaged... Looks like your hose is the same size at both ends, too. Hang on...


----------



## Putttn (Aug 28, 2020)

All are 5/8”


----------



## Putttn (Aug 28, 2020)

Yes they are both 5/8”. Damages after it started leaking.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Hmmm... On page 13 of the Champion manual, it says "Attach the LPG hose (included) to the LPG hose connector on the side of the generator and tighten with a 19 mm or adjustable wrench." A 19mm wrench is the correct size for a standard propane hose 3/8″ female flare swivel (Flare fittings are named by tubing O/D size (a little larger than the I/D of the fitting on the generator end).

A 5/8" female flare swivel takes a 29mm wrench, if memory serves... So, I'm thinking you're really looking for a unit with a 3/8" flare fitting at the end of the hose.

i.e. the one from post #7: Amazon.com : GasOne Two Stage Propane Regulator for RV - Dual Regulator : Garden & Outdoor

Just noticed the picture of the generator LPG fitting in post #15... Definitely a 3/8" Flare fitting, unless those philips heads are REALLY huge (they aren't - they're M6x14 per the parts diagram).


----------



## Putttn (Aug 28, 2020)

You are 100% correct. I just put my 19mm wrench on the fitting and it works perfectly. I also looked on the hose and it is a 3/8" Standard. Thanks again for all your help. Now I have to figure out what is causing the vent hole to vent. I noticed I had a bunch of paper wasps make nests (mud) in my receptacle holes. Not sure if they could have done something to the LP carb.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

ohhhh nooo!
darn wasps!!
mud daubers...
yea i use the outlet protectors like you use for kids and plug up any holes like muffler etc on any gear that is stored outside.

yea check any thing with holes in it!


----------



## Robert Tuck (Sep 10, 2020)

There is a lot of misinformation in this discussion. The regulator on the tank is a DUAL STAGE regulator. A compatible replacement can be found at a lot of retailers. The regulator on the generator itself is a "demand flow regulator" Part # 47.136000.01 . It does not change the pressure from the dual stage regulator (11" W.C.), but it controls the flow of LP to the engine. It uses engine vacuum to determine how much LP to pass to the engine.


----------



## Robert Tuck (Sep 10, 2020)

tabora said:


> Both regulators are a single stage of the two stage set. Think of them as the Primary (at the tank) and the Secondary (at the generator). The Primary can also be a single stage or a two stage (just to keep it confusing). In your case, the Primary likely is a two stage, based on the pictures. Like this one: Amazon.com : GasOne Two Stage Propane Regulator for RV - Dual Regulator : Garden & Outdoor


This is wrong. The regulator on the tank is a DUAL STAGE REGULATOR. The regulator in the generator is a DEMAND FLOW REGULATOR. It does not change the pressure (11"W.C) from the dual stage regulator, but regulates the flow of LP going into the engine.


----------



## Putttn (Aug 28, 2020)

Thanks for the update. I did get a new dual stage regulator and just in time. We lost power for a day due to wind outage and the generator worked perfect with the new regulator. Got a 2nd one of a different brand as a backup so will make sure that works as well.


----------

